# When and Where?



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I planning on comming down this spring to fish for Kings and Cobia. I want to go on the gulf side and was wondering what pier would you suggest and what
month would be the best?


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure where you want to fish, I was in Panama City last year the week of Easter and fished the Russell-Fields pier daily and saw quite a few kings caught on free lined cigar minnows and some cobia on jigs. I didn't fish for kings,stayed near beach and did good on the pompano and Spanish and blues. Only go south one week a year so hopefully a local will answer your questions better for you. Good luck when you go.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Central Florida Gulf side, land based fishing probably sunshine Skyway, awesome layout drive right up to where you want to fish.
I have not done that great there but have seen fish caught.
For Desoto has a couple of good piers. 
Lots of bridges for lures & plugs. 
Gandy bridge, kind of rough but produces.
Weedon island. Snook. 
Light tackle & bug spray. 
Have better luck at night!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. I guess I should have been more specific. I want to fish on the panhandle in the gulf off of one of those piers. I really want to try for kings.


----------

